# cant install ports



## bimmel (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello.
Coul anybody help mi with my problem my problem: after mountin the dvd device as it ordered in the manual by 





> mount /dev/acd0


.which seem to been succefuly installed






but when I write "make" in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/bsd-airtools 

appears message like this 






tryin to type make in /usr/ports/sysutils/lsof

makes to appear message that starst with this:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and finishes with that:






So I would be agreed if anyone could help me.Whic is the problemn and what is possible make to solve is. Did I do somethin wrong or thereis some problem with my system.

Thank you a lot!


----------



## phoenix (Jun 23, 2010)

You don't have a working network connection.


----------



## bimmel (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes but I trying to instal it from the dvd.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 23, 2010)

That's fine, the install worked.  Now you need to get the network connection up and running, before you can build anything in the ports tree, or install anything using *pkg_add -r*.

If you want to install packages off the CD/DVD, then you have to mount that first, cd into it, and use *pkg_add* (no -r).


----------



## bimmel (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes I think that I mounted the device by 





> mount /dev/acd0


But since that a port and not package, as I anderstand, to install it, you must run "make" in its directory instead of using pkg_add. This last doesnt work.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 23, 2010)

Like Phoenix said: you need a network connection to use ports or remote packages (pkg_add -r). Using the CD/DVD, you can *only* install packages, and only the packages that are actually on there.


----------



## bimmel (Jun 24, 2010)

OK thak you phoenix and DutchDaemon no I understand whats the matter


----------

